# Need advice for Lighting Desktop/Tabletop shooting



## Thrice (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey guys, Im looking to get some lighting equipment for some desktop/tabletop video shooting to get the look of the Dexter show opening. I understand the setup of lighting, using key light and fill lights. Defusers, bounce cards, etc. My question of concern is the type of light to get. Will I need softboxes, tungsten strips, or fluorescent. (for key and fill)

You can view it here and there are pictures of their light setup. Dexter opening title sequence | Art of the Title

Thanks in advance, and im looking to budget at 200 or less, if possible.


----------



## bazooka (Dec 9, 2011)

What are you shooting?  What does the video in the link have to do with what you are shooting?  And a $200 budget is quite limiting.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 9, 2011)

The picture that I did see of their lighting setup is really hard to get any idea what they're using from it-it's pretty poor and blurry and a mess to really see. 
If you are shooting table top the best thing you can do is get or make yourself a light tent. 
You can then go with basic bottom of the line budget lights to some pretty awesome ones. 
As for tents it  is going to depend on how large you need. You can get them from about 20" cube to really large... Light tent - Adorama.com Scroll down a little bit and the tents start. 
What you choose for lights is all going to be relative to the size of the tent. 
Do you have a speedlight?


----------



## Thrice (Dec 9, 2011)

Well im shooting video so there is no need for speedlights. I just wanted more upclose simple shots shot indoors. I want to do shots like in the opening of dexter. This is purely for cinematography, but from what I understand I have to light a scene as a photographer does.


----------



## KmH (Dec 9, 2011)

How much light do you need? f/16? f/11? f/8?


----------



## Thrice (Dec 9, 2011)

F/8 would be fine, I mean I work in F/1.8-3.5 with most of my indoor shots, but it comes with ISO of 800.


----------



## 1074 (Dec 9, 2011)

With that budget I'd recommend a couple of worklights from Lowes/Menards/Home Depot, a white sheet and some simple wood/pvc framing and make your own light tent.


----------



## KmH (Dec 9, 2011)

Thrice said:


> F/8 would be fine, I mean I work in F/1.8-3.5 with most of my indoor shots, but it comes with ISO of 800.


Do you want soft, diffuse edged shadows and soft light, or harsh light with sharp edged shadows?


----------



## Thrice (Dec 9, 2011)

KmH said:


> Thrice said:
> 
> 
> > F/8 would be fine, I mean I work in F/1.8-3.5 with most of my indoor shots, but it comes with ISO of 800.
> ...


Im looking for soft light and soft shadows, I want a good and even light falloff.


----------



## KmH (Dec 10, 2011)

Then you need light sources that are apparently large.

A large apparent light source size is accomplished by using light modifiers like photographic umbrellas, brolly boxes, softboxes, diffusion panels, etc.
To use the light modifers you will need light stands and the appropriate means of attaching the modifiers to the lights/light stands.

This kit will get you started, but you'll likely want to get bigger umbrellas. Umbrellas are about the least expensive light modifiers.
Smith Victor KT900 3-Light 1250-Watt Thrifty Mini-Boom Kit

To manage light falloff, get familiar with the Inverse Square Law and how it applies to light. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverse_square_law


----------



## Thrice (Dec 10, 2011)

KmH said:


> Then you need light sources that are apparently large.
> 
> A large apparent light source size is accomplished by using light modifiers like photographic umbrellas, brolly boxes, softboxes, diffusion panels, etc.
> To use the light modifers you will need light stands and the appropriate means of attaching the modifiers to the lights/light stands.
> ...



Appreciate the help man. Will those lights work with light clamps, im concerned that some indoor shooting would be hard to setup considering I live in tiny apartments. Also what's the differences between the uses of a bounce card and umbrella? Know of any lights that may be a bit smaller incase those are going to be a large setup. Harder shadows aren't a major concern of mine. Any idea what  lights they used in this video? Seems they only mention what wattage power. (shot 1, 7, 10)    [video=vimeo;7087427]http://vimeo.com/7087427[/video]   

Thanks again.


----------



## KmH (Dec 10, 2011)

Uh, buy the lights from a store that sells lighting gear? Is this a test or something?

Maybe contact John Note?

You don't show in your profile what part of the planet you're on, which makes it hard to recommend places to buy stuff.

TPF has members from all over the world.


----------



## Thrice (Dec 10, 2011)

KmH said:


> Uh, buy the lights from a store that sells lighting gear? Is this a test or something?
> 
> Maybe contact John Note?
> 
> ...



I've sent him a message, but have yet to receive a response. I apologize for my ignorance, but im not well acquainted with lighting setups. So as far as scale, wattage, fluorescent/tungsten/etc. Im lost.  Im a motion graphic student at SCAD in Atlanta, and looking to do some film titles, so hence the camera equipment and my excuse of oblivious questions.

EDIT: I meant to ask what type of lights were used in the video. Oops


----------

